# Puppy checklist HELP?!



## Havarookie954 (Sep 29, 2011)

hello everyone!

Just joined and I am needing some help trying to decide what I need for my havanese pup coming to me soon! Read so many puppy checklists but what do I REALLY need???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME and congratulations!!!

as for MUST haves I would say an X-pen and/or a crate for SURE, chewies of some sort, soft toys, nail clippers, a bed (in the crate or x-pen) a good, gentle no tears puppy shampoo to start with, and a GOOD metal comb.... those are my MUST havs... even now when my 'puppy' is 14 months old! 

Looking forward to pics of your baby!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I would also add a walking harness. Don't use a collar if you plan to walk the puppy, some think that using a collar is not good for a growing pups neck because of all the tugs and pulls.

pee pee pads are also a good idea.

Don't forget about food...puppies need food


----------



## Havarookie954 (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks! i ordered the crate and bought some supplies...i intend on having the crate as a bed and having the ex pen for toys,food,etc....should I return the leash I bought and get the harness instead?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havarookie954 said:


> thanks! i ordered the crate and bought some supplies...i intend on having the crate as a bed and having the ex pen for toys,food,etc....should I return the leash I bought and get the harness instead?


No you need the leash to attach to the harness!!!!
Also get the book "From Nose to Tail"!!! Great for grooming etc


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

A collar has been no issue for my troops. None of them pull and I'm more comfortable with it. I tried a harness in the beginning. If you have hardwood or carpeting, get a large piece of linoleum to put under the crate, you'll save yourself a lot of aggravation cleaning up those little mistakes.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Havarookie954 (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you for the advice about the linoleum pjewel! i wasnt even thinking about that,do you use crate covers? @mintchip i meant the collar not the leash lol ....i will check out the harnesses this weekend and see what I will do


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

Rico wore his collar at all times with his tags, but we kept him in a puppy cut, not full coat, which makes a difference. We never actually used it to attach the leash to when we were walking him. We would put the harness on only when going out for a walk.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havarookie954 said:


> thank you for the advice about the linoleum pjewel! i wasnt even thinking about that,do you use crate covers? @mintchip i meant the collar not the leash lol ....i will check out the harnesses this weekend and see what I will do


 Having both are useful!
My 2 always use a harness riding in the car. Collars for ID tags, they are microchipped but you can never be to careful.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Havarookie954 said:


> thank you for the advice about the linoleum pjewel! i wasnt even thinking about that,do you use crate covers? @mintchip i meant the collar not the leash lol ....i will check out the harnesses this weekend and see what I will do


Welcome! And remember, we want pictures as soon as your furbaby arrives!

I just drape a towel over Cey's crate, and he has a soft fleece blanket inside. Makes it feel like a den.

When do you get him/her? I bet you can't wait!


----------



## Havarookie954 (Sep 29, 2011)

ok will do!! @heatherk i am soooo excited!! Im thinking about buying this crate cover I saw online and already bought a fleece blanket that fits perfectly in the crate! hes not coming right now...about another month, but I want to be prepared :whoo: lol and I will DEF. post pics!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I too have a blanket I drape over Brody's wire crate. When he was younger I just used a cheap plastic crate that was smaller and much lighter and more easily portable (for bringing into my room at night for sleeping. I put it up on a chair at night time, his wire crate would have been too big, too heavy and to awkward to do this). This one was already den-like so didn't need a cover. Now I use that one at work and just leave it there and he has his wire crate at home and sleeps on my bed at night. 

For me, the Ugodog was indispensable as the grates keep the potty pad out of the way of the puppy so he doesn't rip them to shreds. Brody is a total paper hound and pee pads on their own definitely wouldn't have worked. I live in an apartment though and in a colder climate so having an indoor potty system was more important to me than to someone who has a yard.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I cannot keep enough rawhide "chew sticks" in the house! I think everyone has his/her own favorite brand, but definitely have some. Baxter has a scheduled chew-fest every morning while I try to doze for 15 minutes extra in bed (which he never lets me forget). Then, throughout the day, when he is demonstrating the desire to chew/nibble/bite (not really bite, though), I have one on hand for him. Your baby will not be so chew-y at first, I bet, but it will happen before you know it!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

I cannot keep enough rawhide "chew sticks" in the house! I think everyone has his/her own favorite brand, but definitely have some. Baxter has a scheduled chew-fest every morning while I try to doze for 15 minutes extra in bed (which he never lets me forget). Then, throughout the day, when he is demonstrating the desire to chew/nibble/bite (not really bite, though), I have one on hand for him. Your baby will not be so chew-y at first, I bet, but it will happen before you know it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations!!

I'd say a few small toys, small blanket, brush, shampoo, conditioner, food (of course) and most importantly a CAMERA...and lots of lots of LOVE! 

:welcome: to the forum!
Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome, this is free. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

DonnaC said:


> I cannot keep enough rawhide "chew sticks" in the house! I think everyone has his/her own favorite brand, but definitely have some. Baxter has a scheduled chew-fest every morning while I try to doze for 15 minutes extra in bed (which he never lets me forget). Then, throughout the day, when he is demonstrating the desire to chew/nibble/bite (not really bite, though), I have one on hand for him. Your baby will not be so chew-y at first, I bet, but it will happen before you know it!


 Be careful with rawhide chew stick they don't digest and it can cause a blockage. I throw them away when they get about 2'' . Or is their ones I don't know about that are okay to chew all the way?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ricolove said:


> Rico wore his collar at all times with his tags, but we kept him in a puppy cut, not full coat, which makes a difference. We never actually used it to attach the leash to when we were walking him. We would put the harness on only when going out for a walk.


 That is exactly what we did. Zoey now only wares a collar when we go for walks because she gets mats if I leave it on. I should take maddies off because she is getting bad mats too. I love harness but I'm trying to teach Zoey not to pull. She is almost a year old and still wants to go out the door and RLH


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Suzi said:


> Be careful with rawhide chew stick they don't digest and it can cause a blockage. I throw them away when they get about 2'' . Or is their ones I don't know about that are okay to chew all the way?


I throw the small pieces away, too. And, our "chew time" is always scheduled, so I can keep an eye on them.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome, this is free. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf
> 
> After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


Thanks Dave,

I'm reading the first PDF and it states the ideal time to bring a puppy home is 8 weeks.

I'm getting Oreo at 12 weeks. We could have picked him up sooner but my wife and I will be on vacation for a week and a half before we pick him up and didn't think it would be fair to the puppy to bring him home and have nobody to be there for him. The breeder was more then happy to take care of Oreo for until we got back. The breeder's children and grand childen play with the pups. Oreo is also the last of his litter to go home but there is another little that is about 2 weeks younger that he plays with.

Is that an issue?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

for most havs it is actually a GREAT idea to let the pups stay with their mom and litter mates as LONG as possible! I can't IMAGINE getting an 8 week old!! They still need thier mommy to show them the ropes and teach them bite inhibition and what not!! 
We got our hav at the ripe 'old' age of 14 weeks and it was AWESOME! We never dealt with the nipping and biting that a LOT of puppies do, I think because she LEARNED from her mom dad, aunt and littermates which biting was okay and which wasn't! She was still very much a puppy in every way AND she only needed to get up and potty for 2 nights before she was sleeping through the night!! She was VERY receptive to training and was learning sit, down, stay already. We just HAD to get her OUT and socialized right away as that Window is open the best until 16 weeks... I had a carrier pouch and we took her EVERYWHERE with us those first couple of weeks!!
Don't worry, 12 weeks is a perfect age to bring your baby home!!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

we are getting ours at 8 weeks, but 12 weeks is a very popular age for Havs. We had one breeder who wanted us to take the puppy home at 5 weeks, needless to say we didn't get a pup from her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tammy, research indicates that eight weeks is the best time for most puppies. There are circumstances that can change this. Most socialization has taken place by this time with mother and littermates. There has been much research on this.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

We got Libby at 8 weeks; Baxter at 12 weeks. Getting Baxter into the groove of things has been harder. Baxter is more needy and attached in many ways, but Libby has a sense of ownership and confidence in the family that I wish he had. There are probably other factors, but I do think it helped having Libby at a younger age.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Which isn't to say that life is OVER if you don't get them at 8 weeks. Baxter's a treasure and loves his family. Life isn't a textbook; that's where the adventure comes in!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

If socializing a puppy is important by taking them out wherever you go..doesn't that sorta teach them that whenever you go out, you will take them along?

My dad had an issue with a german sheppard where he took the puppy out everywhere he went. Then as it got older, it always wanted to go with the family everytime we went out. If we leave him at home, he destroys things..he even destoyed his wired cage.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

narci said:


> If socializing a puppy is important by taking them out wherever you go..doesn't that sorta teach them that whenever you go out, you will take them along?
> 
> My dad had an issue with a german sheppard where he took the puppy out everywhere he went. Then as it got older, it always wanted to go with the family everytime we went out. If we leave him at home, he destroys things..he even destoyed his wired cage.


 We obviously can't take them out every time we go out , but here is where training the dog as a puppy preferably, that being left alone is not such a bad thing. Separation anxiety is a huge problem and many people don't teach separation practice enough when they are young. There is not more devastating than to witness a dog with deep separation anxiety issues. They can self mutilate themselves , claw at doors until their paws bleed. and even jump out of windows.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

take her with you when you can and start getting her used to being alone by leaving her for very short intervals throughout the day/weeks/months, gradually working up to several hours.


----------



## Chocomoto (Jan 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend what size collar or harness to get for an 8 week old puppy? 
What is the approximate neck circumference? 

I've been looking around, but they all seem way to big and I don't know what size to buy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Please get a harness, not a collar. A young puppy doesn't know how to walk on a leash yet, and if they pull on a collar, they can seriously damage their neck!

Ask your breeder for a suggestion on size and brand. She will know what fits her puppies well. My breeder sent Kodi home with one she had modified to fit him well.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

If I remember correctly we actually got a cat harness for Paz as we had trouble finding one that fit


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the EasyWalk harness ,here's their sizing chart. http://www.premier.com/View.aspx?page=dogs/products/collars/easywalk/sizing


----------

